# Would I notice any difference btw 585 and 595?



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

I love my 585 Origin. Rides well, turns heads, had great handling characteristics. However, I'd like just a touch more stiffness in the frame, so was looking at swapping the frame to a 595 and moving all parts directly over.

Any major difference between the 585/595 swap besides the seat mast? And will there be a huge difference between the 585 Origin stiffness and the 595 Origin stiffness?


----------



## pennstater (Aug 20, 2007)

I own a 595 and a 585. Both Origins. If you were to blind fold me I don't think I could tell which I was riding.


----------



## twigseattle (Sep 10, 2009)

Stiffness

585 < 595 < 585 Ultra < 595 ultra

The 595 is just a touch more stiff
Appreciably more stiff would be either ultra model


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

Got a 585 and a 595, both origins.

i'm not saying i'm faster on either one and i d not want to ride them blindfold either:idea: 
but i can feel the difference in stiffness and in the directness of the steering(same wheels/tires), it almost feels like i ride in a gear higher...... of course all this could just be me trying to justify the expense or believing the BS?

Both are superb machines....now where did i put that 695?


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Am I correct in believing that the Ultra is the same family as the Origin or is it yet another upgrade?

Looks like the 595 would make the difference I'd be looking for...


----------



## jasjas (Dec 16, 2009)

A 585 or a 595 Ultra are stiffer versions of the 585 or 595 Origin, apart from paint designs, they look identical

the ultra was designed for super strong sprinters and strong heavy riders.


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, I'm no sprinter, nor am I a heavy rider. 

Looks like a 595 Origin would be just fine.


----------



## Scotland Boy (Nov 11, 2004)

I had a 585 origin and got a free warranty replacement upgrade 595 origin (a long story) in 2007. I must say, there was part of me was a little gutted when they offered me the free upgrade, as the 585 was the best bike in the world IMHO then, but I figured I would be stupid not to take it. You won't notice much difference between the two (I didn't anyway as they are both top frames). The 595 is a little stiffer in the bottom bracket but I would argue more comfortable due to the elastomers in the seat post. I do miss my 585 as it was my first all carbon bike and the 595 is a little heavier with that seat post. Why not go for the 695?

SB


----------



## robdamanii (Feb 13, 2006)

Couldn't do monocoque. That just takes the soul out of the bike.


----------

